
Show HN: Webscope – Easy way for web developers to communicate with Clients - fastbrick
http://webscopeapp.com
======
fastbrick
Hi guys, Do you know the feeling of getting a messy email from a client with a
ton of notes? Do you get frustrated working with a company and getting notes
from several different people in the company, each organized in a different
format, sometimes even contradicting each other's notes? We, at Benzo Media
have been working for a while now with a tool we developed for our selves. It
gives your clients a neat little interface to write notes while looking at
their future website. We called the tool Webscope and today we are inviting
anyone who wants to use it. The tool is completely free, just sign up, open a
project, and invite your clients to join.

------
brudgers
For me, the the similarity between the first labels of the entry "forms" and
the names of the fields caused me to try to enter field data at the location
of the "form" label. For example "project details" for "New Project" is greyed
out and that indicates I can type over it.

Sure it's a lighter shade, but that suggests it isn't very important. I
already know that "project name" is a detail of a new project.

Good luck.

~~~
fastbrick
thanks for the input!

